# Flatscreen + 3D Spiele = wo?



## vinc5nt (3. Dezember 2001)

Wo kann man eine auflistung aller "3d spiele" fähigen Flatscreens finden ?
Oder kann mir jmd einen sagen ?


----------



## NeoX (3. Dezember 2001)

*...*

ich denke mal das es bei den flats der neuen generation keine probleme mehr geben wird!
das war doch eigentlich nur bei den ersten oder nicht?


----------



## -=Evil=- (3. Dezember 2001)

*jooo =)*

Jo also meine ich auch denn mein kumpel hat nen ziemlich neuen flat screen 17 zoll und da läuft eigentlich alles wüsste nich das er probs hadde.... =)


----------



## vinc5nt (4. Dezember 2001)

wieviel kosten die denn so im schnitt .. die die auch spielbar sind .. ich will mir nämlich einen kaufen  nur nicht soooo viel aus geben weil ein neuer CPU auch noch nötig wär.
Ich wär auch mit einem 15 Zoller zufrieden ... wär mir sogar lieber weil mein PC an einer schrägen steht.
Habt ihr ne ahnung wo man da infos finden kann ?


----------



## Avariel (12. Dezember 2001)

Laut nem recht ausführlichen Report vom Computer Channel sind Flats für 3D-Games immer noch nicht so recht geeignet. Das heißt gehen tuts bei den meisten schon - aber nur in der einen Auflösung, für die der Screen ausgelegt ist.


----------



## vinc5nt (12. Dezember 2001)

un der GameStar stand aber mal einer drin irgend ein Eizo Flatscan oder so, der sogar für spiele noch besser geeignet sein sollte als ein Röhren Bildschirm. 
Meinst du dass es sich vielleicht im nächsten jahr von den Technologien und den Preisen her lohenen würde einen zu kaufen ?


----------



## vinc5nt (12. Dezember 2001)

oder soll ich mir nen 19 oder 21 zoller holen  ? was meint ihr ist größer = besser


----------



## Moartel (12. Dezember 2001)

Wie ich von meinem 15er auf nen 19er umgestiegen bin hab ich zuerst den Rand vom Monitor nicht gesehen. Jetzt hab ich das so super im Blickfeld dass ich gar nix anderes mehr möchte. 17" is zu klein und 21" wohl fast schon wieder zu groß.
Flatscreens würde ich nicht nehmen weil die doch noch etwas langsam sind. Es mag zwar schon Ausnahmen geben aber der Preis ist sicher auch ne Ausnahme


----------



## vinc5nt (13. Dezember 2001)

Ich hab zur zeit nen 15 Zoller  & *schäm* 
und wollte mir eigentlich nen neuen monitor holen, auf dem ich mehr sehen kann  und aber noch immer spielen kann.
mein PC steht jedoch auf einer arbeitsplatte die an eine schräge angrenzt d.h. mein monitor darf nicht so tief sein.
Flats die was taugen und mit denen man spielen kann sind mir zur zeit zu teuer und deshalb bin ich am überlgen ob ich mir im nächsten jahr einen flat holen solle (und noch sparen kann  ) oder ob ich mir jetzt nen 19 Zoller holen soll ... der nicht so tief ist ... wenn es das gibt ... doch wie teuer sind die die einigermassen ok sind eigentlich ? 

Mfg & vielen dank


----------



## Avariel (14. Dezember 2001)

@vinc5nt: Ich hab bei deinem letzten Thread nicht mehr ganz mitgekriegt, wann du von einem Röhren, und wann von einem TFT-Screen geredet hast. 

Es gibt allerdings zur Zeit im Onlineshop von www.alternate.de einen Eizo L 365 (weil du schon davon gesprochen hast)
Wie gut der für 3D-Games ist, ham die Leute freilich wieder nicht hingeschrieben. Das Ding ist zwar ein 15"er aber ein 15" TFT ist immernoch so groß wie ein 17" Röhrenschirm.

Falls du bei dem 19"er von einem Flat gesprochen hast: ich hab mal wegen dem Preis bei http://www.monitor-direkt.de nachgeschaut (die sind was Monitore angeht echt top). Für nen 19" TFT löhnst du !!zwischen 3 und 5000 DM!!

Falls du nen Röhrenmonitor gemeint hast: Ich empfehle den Samsung Syncmaster P Plus (wird auch von der GameStar empfohlen). Preis (wieder bei monitor-direkt.de) 844 DM. Allerdings ist das Ding (wie eigentlich jeder 19" Röhrenschirm) ein Riesenwacker, den du wohl nicht in eine Schräge reinkriegst

cu
Avariel


----------



## Moartel (14. Dezember 2001)

Ein 19er muss aufgrund seiner Monitorfläche ja auch von den anderen Maßen her groß sein. Ich würde mich von den Platzproblemen nur in Ausnahmefällen leiten lassen, da das Bild einfach genial ist. Ich habe einen 19er von Fujitsu-Siemens, der hat 650 DM gekostet. Hab den aber vor Ort gekauft.

Die Entscheidung was du nimmst würde ich so fällen:
1. fürs arbeiten TFT weil einfach non-plus-ultra

2. fürs zocken Röhre, da einfach besser geeignet
2.1. wenn dir ein 19er nicht zu groß ist (angeblich soll es das echt geben) würd ich nen 19er nehmen
2.2. wenn du wirklich einen 19er nicht unterbringst oder dir der so zu groß ist nimm nen 17er.

Der Preis ist hier nicht berücksichtigt, da muss jeder selber wissen was er auszugeben bereit ist.


----------



## vinc5nt (14. Dezember 2001)

hat der 19 Zoller den einen Vorteil dem 15 Zoller Flat gegenüber in sachen anwendungen ? (bei meinem 15 Zoller ist der angezeigte Quelltext schon manchmal etwas kanpp und doof  ) und erzeugt ein 19 Zoller mehr atmosphere beim spielen ? Ich kenn schon ein paar leutz mit 19 Zollern nur da fin dich das immer doof wie das aussieht .. naja deren PCs sind auch nicht die wucht aber irgendwie fin dich das manchmal so klotzig... mmmh da hat ein tft ja schon eine gewisse prestige ausstrahlung  .. ach wie man villeicht merkt bin ich hin und her gerissen ... eins steht auf jedenfall fesst 15 Zoller sucken  ... obwohl 15 Zoller flat ist doch wie 17 Zoller röhre oder ? (auf Grund der Wölbung) ... aber die sind so scheissen teuer. 

Lohnt sich das auf einen 15/17 Zoller flat zu bezahlen .. ist es möglich das ein solcher in 1/4 Jahr vielleciht für 1200 oder so zu haben ist ... mit dem man auch spielen kann ? 

Vielen dank


----------



## Moartel (14. Dezember 2001)

Also der Athmosphäre beim spielen sind 19 Zoll sehr zuträglich. Bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768 hat er auch ein super Bild das die Augen überhaupt nicht anstrengt. 

Es ist sicher dass TFTs die spieletauglich sind kommen werden. Wann kann dir aber wohl kaum jemand sagen.


----------



## Avariel (17. Dezember 2001)

Logisch is ein 19"er gut für die Atmosphäre! ABER man sollte auch einen guten PC mit guter Grafikkarte haben und grafisch gute Spiele spielen. Dann sieht´s auch gut aus. Die Grafikkarte könnte wichtig sein. Ein Freund von mir hatte ne TNT2 und nen 17"Monitor. Angezeigt wurde alles richtig, aber irgendwie war alles extrem dunkel. War bei Spielen, die von Natur aus recht dunkel sind ein echtes Problem!

Jetzt hat er ne neue Karte, und jetzt stimmt die Helligkeit.

Und ein 15"Flat ist so groß wie ein 17"Röhren (hab ich auch weiter oben schonmal gesagt)

cu
Avariel


----------



## Moartel (17. Dezember 2001)

Noch 'n kleiner Tipp bzgl. 19er und mieser Graka. Die Athmosphäre is wohl nicht mehr ganz so toll wenn man auf einem 19 Zoll Monitor in 640x480 zockt. Dann merkt man durch den großen Monitor nur noch mehr wie mies die Grafik ist.
Man sollte Monitor und PC schon ein wenig aufeinander abstimmen.


----------



## vinc5nt (17. Dezember 2001)

Ich hab eigentlicfh ein recht gutes system ... abgesehen vom Prozessor  (650 Duron *fg*) der wird aber bald ausgewechselt in einen 1,4. ich glaub aber das ich mich mitlerweile fürs warten entschieden hab und mir dann im nächsten Jahr einen 15 oder 17 zoll flat besorge, auf dem man spielen kann.
dangge nochmal für all die tips und euer knowhow !!!!


----------

